
Show HN: Tired of Bad News? Meet SentiNews (Android) - hacakton
http://www.sentinews.ml/
======
pestkranker
Interesting article on why negative news can have positive effects.
[https://www.gsb.stanford.edu/insights/positive-effect-
negati...](https://www.gsb.stanford.edu/insights/positive-effect-negative-
information)

Still love the idea of this kind of product, will read!

------
ideonexus
I really appreciate this idea, but is there a reason is has to be an app? I
check all news through the browser (phone and desktop), and I'm leery of
installing an app to read news. I think such a concept would make a great
website though.

------
kwhitefoot
Not sure that there is much of a market for good news If there were then
surely the existing news media would make more effort to disseminate it.

And it's not a particularly stunning implementation either. There is no help,
no documentation at all.

Next to the thumbs up and down buttons is an icon for something else but it is
not described anywhere. What is it supposed to do?

As usual when used in landscape mode it wastes a lot of screen area, looks
like it was only ever tested on a mobile phone.

Interesting idea but I would want to have some influence on the choice of
story, perhaps by voting a story up or down, before I would make much use of
it.

------
kusmi
Will be very surprised if this makes any money, let me know.

